
NetbootCD: Install Ubuntu, Fedora, Debian & More From One CD  - darkduck
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/netbootcd-install-ubuntu-fedora-debian-cd-linux/
======
j_s
See also: NetBoot.Me: <http://www.netboot.me/>

------
supjeff
What's a CD?

~~~
darkduck
Round piece of plastic which can hold some information in electronic format.
Also can be used as coaster for coffee cup.

~~~
hsmyers
With a little work from an old 'Make' article you can also use it as a target
for shotgun practice---cheaper than clay pigeons and they have that 'ooh shiny
thing' going for them.

------
riobard
Hmm, burning a bootable ISO image to a USB stick seems more reasonable from
time to time.

~~~
darkduck
Not all Linux distributions have ISOs ready for USB-usage. Some of them are
still sticking to CD as media.

~~~
starwed
Is there anything that Unetbootin won't work on?

~~~
darkduck
Mageia

~~~
darkduck
I honestly tried it: [http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2011/06/mageia-is-it-kind-
of-m...](http://linuxblog.darkduck.com/2011/06/mageia-is-it-kind-of-
magic.html)

------
charlesmarshall
also yumi - <http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/> \-
mentioned in the comments

~~~
sp332
YUMI is OK if you spend the time to download the distros ahead of time and
store them all on your USB key. NetBoot is good if you want to get a distro
you haven't downloaded yet. That way you have a lot more distros available
than can fit on your thumb drive. The downside is that you have to download
them every time you install them.

------
ez77
I expected to see Arch Linux in the list. Go figure.

